# Alessandro Florenzi



## Angstgegner (1 Novembre 2013)

Giocatore a mio avviso estremamente sottovalutato. Sarà forse che io stravedo per lui da quando ha giocato in prestito al Crotone  La Roma ha un grande centrocampo, probabilmente il più forte in Italia. Si parla sempre, giustamente eh, di Pjanic, De Rossi e Strootman, quasi mai di Florenzi, che quest'anno sta giocando quasi sempre come esterno d'attacco. 4 gol e un assist fino ad ora.
Non eccelle in niente, eppure sa far bene tutto. E' un centrocampista completo che sembra abbia 650 polmoni. Dall'inizio di quest'anno sembra proprio che sia l'anno della sua definitiva consacrazione. Anche ieri contro il Chievo, date anche le assenze di Totti e Gervinho, non appena è entrato in campo, ha cambiato la partita e ha fornito l'assist per Borriello che ha deciso la partita. Avercene di giocatori come Florenzi. Se continua così, Prandelli non solo dovrebbe portarlo in Brasile ma dovrebbe metterlo sempre in campo ai Mondiali, IMHO.


----------



## Jino (1 Novembre 2013)

A me continua a non piacere. Detto questo forse hai ragione, è sottovalutato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Novembre 2013)

Molti giocatori di questa Roma bisognerà rivederli l'anno prossimo perché quest'anno gli sta girando tutto troppo bene. Florenzi potrebbe sgonfiarsi non esaltato dal contesto romanista; Gervinho potrebbe tornare ad essere la patacca dell'Arsenal; Pjanic dobbiamo vedere se manterrà questa continuità e se Benatia resterà una specie di Thiago Silva della capitale. Credo che le uniche certezze nel breve termine siano Strootman e De Rossi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Novembre 2013)

a me piace però non lo vedo come possibile fenomeno tipo De Rossi...lo vedo più come un Camoranesi


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> a me piace però non lo vedo come possibile fenomeno tipo De Rossi...lo vedo più come un Camoranesi



No, anche perché non ne ha proprio le caratteristiche.
Però in una squadra non ci devono essere per forza solamente fenomeni o potenziali tali.
Secondo me giocatori come lui fanno sempre comodo. Si deve confermare, però è sicuramente uno dei giocatori più interessanti della nuova generazione italiana.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Novembre 2013)

per me la Roma era da primi posti anche l'anno scorso
comunque loro vendono ma sanno anche comprare


----------



## Jino (1 Novembre 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> per me la Roma era da primi posti anche l'anno scorso
> comunque loro vendono ma sanno anche comprare



Gli è andata bene dai, c'è l'aspetto che si chiama anche fortuna! Hanno azzeccato tutto, dal mister agli acquisti. Per anni hanno acquistato pippe dai.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Gli è andata bene dai, c'è l'aspetto che si chiama anche fortuna! Hanno azzeccato tutto, dal mister agli acquisti. Per anni hanno acquistato pippe dai.



quali sarebbero tutte queste pippe?
Marquinos, Borini, Osvaldo? solo per citare quelli venduti
la realtà e che spesso a Roma, forse per colpa dell'ambiente, molti giocatori rendono meno del potenziale


----------



## Jino (1 Novembre 2013)

Non ho voglia di pensare a tutti, ti cito solo quelli che mi vengono in mente al volo.

Stekelemburg, il portiere paraguaiano, jose angel, piris, taksidis, il difensore danese...


----------



## Dexter (1 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non ho voglia di pensare a tutti, ti cito solo quelli che mi vengono in mente al volo.
> 
> Stekelemburg, il portiere paraguaiano, jose angel, piris, taksidis, il difensore danese...


E' anche vero che son giocatori che hanno pagato due lire. Di acquisti "grossi" sbagliati fatico a trovarne qualcuno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Novembre 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> quali sarebbero tutte queste pippe?
> Marquinos, Borini, Osvaldo? solo per citare quelli venduti
> la realtà e che spesso a Roma, forse per colpa dell'ambiente, molti giocatori rendono meno del potenziale


Partendo dalla Roma 2008-2009 fino ad oggi: Cicinho, Filipe Gomes, Motta, Loria, Riise, Baptista, Diamoutene, Tonetto, Brighi, Stoian, Andreolli, Faty, Antunes, Guberti, Pit, Toni, Castellini, Adriano, Simplicio, José Angel, Krkic, Gago, Nego, Stekelemburg, Kjaer, Rosi, Barusso, Piris, Goicoechea, Tachtsidis...


----------



## iceman. (2 Novembre 2013)

A me piace, mi ricorda molto il nocerino versione Ibra, inserimenti a gogo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Partendo dalla Roma 2008-2009 fino ad oggi: Cicinho, Filipe Gomes, Motta, Loria, Riise, Baptista, Diamoutene, Tonetto, Brighi, Stoian, Andreolli, Faty, Antunes, Guberti, Pit, Toni, Castellini, Adriano, Simplicio, José Angel, Krkic, Gago, Nego, Stekelemburg, Kjaer, Rosi, Barusso, Piris, Goicoechea, Tachtsidis...



Che mal di testa, nel calderone hai messo di tutto, dagli acquisti reali, ai prestiti, alle giovani scommesse da due soldi, comunque ti prego di non volermi far fare tutte le liste, ma se prendi in considerazione nello stesso periodo Milan Inter e Juve, hanno preso più pippe spendendo di più.
Tra l'altro mi sembra che stanno gestendo bene anche il fine carriera di Totti


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Partendo dalla Roma 2008-2009 fino ad oggi: Cicinho, Filipe Gomes, Motta, Loria, Riise, Baptista, Diamoutene, Tonetto, Brighi, Stoian, Andreolli, Faty, Antunes, Guberti, Pit, Toni, Castellini, Adriano, Simplicio, José Angel, Krkic, Gago, Nego, Stekelemburg, Kjaer, Rosi, Barusso, Piris, Goicoechea, Tachtsidis...



soltato la lista dei terzini sinistri del milan supera la lista di tutti i flop della roma


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Novembre 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Che mal di testa, nel calderone hai messo di tutto, dagli acquisti reali, ai prestiti, alle giovani scommesse da due soldi, comunque ti prego di non volermi far fare tutte le liste, ma se prendi in considerazione nello stesso periodo Milan Inter e Juve, hanno preso più pippe spendendo di più.
> Tra l'altro mi sembra che stanno gestendo bene anche il fine carriera di Totti


Jino ha detto che in quest'annata la Roma ha azzeccato tutto, a differenza del passato dove invece hanno cannato campagne acquisti per anni, credo non abbia detto nulla di sbagliato alla luce del "calderone" di flop che ti ho scritto, promesse o no, prestiti o no, son giocatori che son passati per Trigoria senza lasciare il segno o lasciandolo in negativo. 
Milan, Juve e Inter non c'entrano perché non stavamo dicendo che soltanto la Roma avesse comprato flop ma stavamo dicendo che la Roma ne avesse comprati tanti negli ultimi anni senza mai essere, di conseguenza, competitiva.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> A me piace, mi ricorda molto il nocerino versione Ibra, inserimenti a gogo



Facciamo uno scambio allora con la Roma: Nocerino per Florenzi


----------



## Jino (2 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Jino ha detto che in quest'annata la Roma ha azzeccato tutto, a differenza del passato dove invece hanno cannato campagne acquisti per anni, credo non abbia detto nulla di sbagliato alla luce del "calderone" di flop che ti ho scritto, promesse o no, prestiti o no, son giocatori che son passati per Trigoria senza lasciare il segno o lasciandolo in negativo.
> Milan, Juve e Inter non c'entrano perché non stavamo dicendo che soltanto la Roma avesse comprato flop ma stavamo dicendo che la Roma ne avesse comprati tanti negli ultimi anni senza mai essere, di conseguenza, competitiva.



Esatto. Quello intendevo dire. 

Tutte sbagliano acquisti, è ovvio, ma la Roma negli ultimi anni a partire dallo staff tecnico per finire con i calciatori stessi non ha azzeccato praticamente nulla o quasi. E non a caso i risultati ne sono la prova eh. 

Il Milan ad esempio ha avuto una capacità di prendere giocatori oggettivamente non molto dotati eppure di farli rendere alla grande. Basti pensare all'ultimo caso, un Birsa lo hanno reso utile.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Novembre 2013)

Per Jino e splendidi incisivi:

Credo che siate troppo puristi
le campagne acquisti vanno valutate in confronto con quello che fanno le altre squadre. non esiste nessuno che non sbaglia mai acquisti
cioè se io compro 20 giocatori pagandoli 10 e 2 sfondano mentre il mio avversario ne compra 3 pagandoli 20 e ne sfondano 2 ho fatto meglio io anche se ho preso 18 pippe in più.
Un esempio di squadra che fa questa politica è l'udinese, ne prende a iosa tra cui tantissime pippe ma alla fine bilancio tecnico e economico sono positivi
In generale tra le big mi pare che Roma Lazio e negli ultimi tempi la fiorentina sono quelle che fanno i mercati migliori considerando quello che investono


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Gennaio 2014)

mi ha sorpreso questo ragazzo...l'anno scorso mi piaceva, ma tecnicamente non lo vedevo eccezionale e invece quest'anno sta dimostrando di avere dei piedi buoni

oggi grandissima partita, gol in rovesciata, assist al volo per Maicon e altre belle giocate DI CLASSE...sono contento per lui ed è pure un bravissimo ragazzo...però figlio mio se esplodi lascia Roma fra 3-4 anni...almeno tu


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Gennaio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Per Jino e splendidi incisivi:
> 
> Credo che siate troppo puristi
> le campagne acquisti vanno valutate in confronto con quello che fanno le altre squadre. non esiste nessuno che non sbaglia mai acquisti
> ...


Il punto del discorso non era questo, era che la Roma quest'anno avesse finalmente dato una svolta al suo progetto tecnico a differenza degli anni passati dove ha comprato tanto e male.
Il discorso che "tutti prendono sole" è un altro argomento, sul quale siamo tutti d'accordo.


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Gennaio 2014)

che gol ha fatto oggi


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Febbraio 2014)

Non sarà un fenomeno, ma mi piace un sacco.
Gran assist per il secondo gol di Gervinho.
E fino ad ora ha fatto il più bel gol del campionato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non sarà un fenomeno, ma mi piace un sacco.
> Gran assist per il secondo gol di Gervinho.
> E fino ad ora ha fatto il più bel gol del campionato



guarda anche io pensavo fosse "solo" un buon/ottimo giocatore, ma quest'anno sta dimostrando una tecnica fuori dal comune...sta facendo certi numeri pazzeschi
se continua così diventa un De Rossi fidati


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> guarda anche io pensavo fosse "solo" un buon/ottimo giocatore, ma quest'anno sta dimostrando una tecnica fuori dal comune...sta facendo certi numeri pazzeschi
> se continua così diventa un De Rossi fidati



Sono 2 giocatori diversi, comunque De Rossi tecnicamente è molto più forte rispetto a Florenzi che però non è affatto male, anzi.
Ha ancora molti margini di crescita, io personalmente lo porterei ai Mondiali.
Se tra i papabili ci sono Thiago Motta, Marchisio, Giaccherini e il Montolivo di questa stagione lui ci deve andare per forza.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sono 2 giocatori diversi, comunque De Rossi tecnicamente è molto più forte rispetto a Florenzi che però non è affatto male, anzi.
> Ha ancora molti margini di crescita, io personalmente lo porterei ai Mondiali.
> Se tra i papabili ci sono Thiago Motta, Marchisio, Giaccherini e il Montolivo di questa stagione lui ci deve andare per forza.



Florenzi però ha più testa xD
sul resto certo


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Febbraio 2014)

Dove lo metti gioca bene, forte forte, non credevo


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Febbraio 2014)

Se a fine stagione ne ha ancora non vedo come non possa essere titolare in Brasile.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Se a fine stagione ne ha ancora non vedo come non possa essere titolare in Brasile.



Io ho già visto un leggero calo nelle prestazioni. A Luglio sarà sfinito.


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io ho già visto un leggero calo nelle prestazioni. A Luglio sarà sfinito.



Beh, è chiaro che dipenda dalla condizione. Però a centrocampo abbiamo come titolari Montolivo e Marchisio (probabilmente i peggiori dell'Italia in Confederations assieme ad Aquilani). Per le difficoltà che incontreremo in Brasile è una risorsa da utilizzare. Lui e Verratti per conto mio devono giocare.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Beh, è chiaro che dipenda dalla condizione. Però a centrocampo abbiamo come titolari Montolivo e Marchisio (probabilmente i peggiori dell'Italia in Confederations assieme ad Aquilani). Per le difficoltà che incontreremo in Brasile è una risorsa da utilizzare. Lui e Verratti per conto mio devono giocare.



C'è Pirlo. Ci sarebbe anche De Rossi, non un fenomeno ma comunque uno d'esperienza.


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2014)

Non mi piace tanto, ma è oggettivamente un ragazzo che ci mette anima e corpo come pochi.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Febbraio 2014)

lo adoro


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Febbraio 2014)

Per me è una versione supercharged di Poli,ovvero un giocatore comodissimo da avere in rosa,ma non abbastanza forte per essere titolare in una grandissima squadra.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Febbraio 2014)

Ci mette tanta tanta quantità.


----------



## Frikez (16 Febbraio 2014)

Corre tanto e si danna l'anima per tutta la partita però tecnicamente non è il massimo, la versione 2.0 di Giaccherini IMHO


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Febbraio 2014)

ragazzi ripeto che questo mi ha sorpreso anche tecnicamente...gli ho visto fare certi numeri fantastici


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Febbraio 2014)

A me fa impazzire, l'unica cosa è che ha lo stesso difetto di Poli : non riesce a gestirsi. Forse anche perchè non abituato ad essere titolare a certi livelli.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Febbraio 2014)

fortissimo


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Aprile 2014)

Ha sbagliato carriera, è un attore nato


----------



## Jino (3 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ha sbagliato carriera, è un attore nato



Concordo


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ha sbagliato carriera, è un attore nato



Ma anche negli spot della Wolfswagen è stato molto bravo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Aprile 2014)

Dipendesse da me al Mondiale partirebbe titolare


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Aprile 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Dipendesse da me al Mondiale partirebbe titolare



In attacco col tridente ? O a centrocampo ?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ha sbagliato carriera, è un attore nato



ahahah grandissimo


----------



## Frikez (3 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> In attacco col tridente ? O a centrocampo ?



Candreva e lo stesso Cerci danno più qualità sulla destra IMHO

Florenzi è il classico giocatore da inserire nell'ultima mezz'ora, quello che dà tutto e copre qualsiasi buco.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Candreva e lo stesso Cerci danno più qualità sulla destra IMHO
> 
> Florenzi è il classico giocatore da inserire nell'ultima mezz'ora, quello che dà tutto e copre qualsiasi buco.




Sì però Florenzi è più utile tatticamente, e fa anche la fase difensiva. Dipende da come vuole giocare Prandelli.


----------



## Frikez (3 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì però Florenzi è più utile tatticamente, e fa anche la fase difensiva. Dipende da come vuole giocare Prandelli.



È un jolly molto utile


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> In attacco col tridente ? O a centrocampo ?



Tridente, a sinistra abbiamo un buco, di lì Candreva è improponibile


----------



## Frikez (4 Aprile 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Tridente, a sinistra abbiamo un buco, di lì Candreva è improponibile



Non giochiamo col tridente, in 2 anni forse l'ha provato una volta.

Anche perché abbiamo solo un esterno offensivo e Rossi non può giocare a sinistra.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non giochiamo col tridente, in 2 anni forse l'ha provato una volta.
> 
> Anche perché abbiamo solo un esterno offensivo e Rossi non può giocare a sinistra.



Ma allora Candreva e Cerci che se li porta a fare ?

Non avremmo neanche un trequartista. Secondo me il modulo migliore è un 4-4-2 ultra arroccato.


----------



## Frikez (4 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma allora Candreva e Cerci che se li porta a fare ?
> 
> Non avremmo neanche un trequartista. Secondo me il modulo migliore è un 4-4-2 ultra arroccato.



Cerci raramente ha giocato titolare in nazionale, l'ha utilizzato spesso da subentrante per sfruttare la velocità, è uno dei pochi che salta l'uomo quindi è più facile che giochi da seconda punta se Pepito non dovesse recuperare.

Candreva o nei 3 di centrocampo o largo a destra nel 4-4-2, è un altro che porterà sicuramente, poi in Confederations ha fatto molto bene


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Aprile 2014)

Per le difficoltà che potremo incontrare in Brasile secondo me Florenzi potrebbe essere molto più utile di Candreva e forse anche di Cerci. Se giocassimo con il 4-3-3 sarei indeciso tra lui e Cerci sulla destra.


----------



## Frikez (4 Aprile 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Per le difficoltà che potremo incontrare in Brasile secondo me Florenzi potrebbe essere molto più utile di Candreva e forse anche di Cerci. Se giocassimo con il 4-3-3 sarei indeciso tra lui e Cerci sulla destra.



Per me non lo porta neanche, a centrocampo sono 8 praticamente sicuri, bisogna vedere che scelte farà in attacco


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Aprile 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Per me non lo porta neanche, a centrocampo sono 8 praticamente sicuri, bisogna vedere che scelte farà in attacco



Anche secondo me non lo porta, ma non condivido affatto la scelta.
E' un tipo di giocatore che può tornare utilissimo, soprattutto nelle condizioni che i giocatori incontreranno in Brasile.
L'abbiamo visto anche in Confederations, servono giocatori che corrono. Marchisio e Montolivo sono stati disastrosi l'anno scorso.


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Settembre 2014)

Che tenero Florenzi che abbraccia sua nonna 







Per il secondo anno di fila con tutta la concorrenza che ha sembra quasi che non debba scendere in campo.
Poi se si vedono le statistiche è stato il giocatore con più presenze nello scorso campionato.
E ne farà tante anche quest'anno, intanto gol e assist oggi.
Io rimango sempre della mia idea: non è un fenomeno, non sarà mai un campione, ma è un giocatore troppo sottovalutato.
Lo adoro, farei carte false per averlo al Milan.
Anche se probabilmente di riffa o di raffa in qualche modo giocherebbero sempre Poli e Muntari


----------



## Frikez (22 Settembre 2014)

Il Pereyra italiano


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Novembre 2014)

La Roma ha trovato un nuovo terzino 
In quella posizione ha giocato molte partite anche a Crotone, non era nuovo a fare tutta la fascia.
E' stato secondo me il migliore in campo della Roma, una spina nel fianco per i russi.
Da una sua azione personale è nata la punizione del gol di Totti.
Lo adoro.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Novembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Il Pereyra italiano



pereyra non può fare il terzino


----------



## Renegade (26 Novembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> La Roma ha trovato un nuovo terzino
> In quella posizione ha giocato molte partite anche a Crotone, non era nuovo a fare tutta la fascia.
> E' stato secondo me il migliore in campo della Roma, una spina nel fianco per i russi.
> Da una sua azione personale è nata la punizione del gol di Totti.
> Lo adoro.



Diciamo che è il Bonaventura della Roma. Può ricoprire qualunque ruolo in campo e lo fa al meglio. Non eccelle in nessuna posizione specifica, ma sa adattarsi ad ogni ruolo. Ha grande resistenza, velocità e una buona tecnica. Giocatore troppo spesso sottovalutato. A mio parere comunque il meglio lo dà come incursore di centrocampo, sua reale posizione.


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Novembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Diciamo che è il Bonaventura della Roma. Può ricoprire qualunque ruolo in campo e lo fa al meglio. Non eccelle in nessuna posizione specifica, ma sa adattarsi ad ogni ruolo. Ha grande resistenza, velocità e una buona tecnica. Giocatore troppo spesso sottovalutato. A mio parere comunque il meglio lo dà come incursore di centrocampo, sua reale posizione.



Secondo me Florenzi è leggermente più forte, ma il paragone ci sta tutto.
Sono entrambi 2 miei pupilli infatti e al fantacalcio ho entrambi


----------



## The Ripper (26 Novembre 2014)

Nella Roma non giocherà mai nella sua posizione. Sottovalutato e rischia pure di bruciarsi. Giocatore fondamentale anche per la Nazionale a mio avviso.


----------



## Jino (26 Novembre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Nella Roma non giocherà mai nella sua posizione. Sottovalutato e rischia pure di bruciarsi. Giocatore fondamentale anche per la Nazionale a mio avviso.



A me sembra un giocatore molto molto duttile, non eccelle in nulla, ma è bravino in tutto. Quindi giusto sia il jolly un pò ovunque serva. Giocatore non forte, ma prezioso.


----------



## Frikez (26 Novembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> A me sembra un giocatore molto molto duttile, non eccelle in nulla, ma è bravino in tutto. Quindi giusto sia il jolly un pò ovunque serva. Giocatore non forte, ma prezioso.



È un jolly che copre i buchi, ovunque lo metti fa bene perché si adatta senza alcun problema. Tecnicamente non è eccezionale, sa muoversi negli spazi ma con la palla tra i piedi ha qualche limite.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Novembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> È un jolly che copre i buchi, ovunque lo metti fa bene perché si adatta senza alcun problema. Tecnicamente non è eccezionale, sa muoversi negli spazi ma con la palla tra i piedi ha qualche limite.



E' un Nocerino decisamente più forte.


----------



## Frikez (26 Novembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E' un Nocerino decisamente più forte.



Sì beh non c'è proprio paragone 
Ma farlo passare come un giocatore imprescindibile mi sembra esagerato.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Novembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> È un jolly che copre i buchi, ovunque lo metti fa bene perché si adatta senza alcun problema. Tecnicamente non è eccezionale, sa muoversi negli spazi ma con la palla tra i piedi ha qualche limite.



Tipo Ema.

O tipo Poli.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Novembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> È un jolly che copre i buchi, ovunque lo metti fa bene perché si adatta senza alcun problema. Tecnicamente non è eccezionale, sa muoversi negli spazi ma con la palla tra i piedi ha qualche limite.



Anch'io pensavo che non era granchè tecnicamente, ma gli ho visto fare numeri incredibili palla al piede. Osservalo bene e cambierai idea sulla sua tecnica.


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Novembre 2014)

Giocatore niente male, che secondo me può anche diventare più forte di quello che è attualmente.


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Novembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sì beh non c'è proprio paragone
> Ma farlo passare come un giocatore imprescindibile mi sembra esagerato.


Sai in una squadra in cui militano Pjanic, Strootman, De Rossi, ecc... qual è stato l'anno scorso il centrocampista più utilizzato? 
Ora, scherzi a parte, non è un giocatore imprescindibile, ma è un ottimo giocatore, che da noi sarebbe il miglior centrocampista della rosa senz'ombra di dubbio. Duttile, tatticamente intelligente, dotato di tecnica (non è affatto un giocatore scarso, anzi). Sarebbe davvero un Bonaventura anche più forte e con maggiori margini di crescita.



Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Giocatore niente male, che secondo me può anche diventare più forte di quello che è attualmente.


Anche secondo me può crescere ancora molto.
Deve imparare ad essere meno frettoloso quando deve fare l'ultimo passaggio e talvolta si mangia dei gol assurdi 
Io lo considero uno dei pilastri della Nazionale del futuro, all'Europeo in Francia vorrei vedere nel centrocampo titolare Verratti e Florenzi, ma temo non giocherà nessuno dei 2.


----------



## Frikez (27 Novembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sai in una squadra in cui militano Pjanic, Strootman, De Rossi, ecc... qual è stato l'anno scorso il centrocampista più utilizzato?
> Ora, scherzi a parte, non è un giocatore imprescindibile, ma è un ottimo giocatore, che da noi sarebbe il miglior centrocampista della rosa senz'ombra di dubbio. Duttile, tatticamente intelligente, dotato di tecnica (non è affatto un giocatore scarso, anzi). Sarebbe davvero un Bonaventura anche più forte e con maggiori margini di crescita.
> 
> 
> ...



Per adesso lo ritengo un buon giocatore con qualche margine di crescita ma non così clamoroso, a differenza di Verratti che ha un potenziale decisamente elevato.
A centrocampo non mi entusiasma, magari negli anni potrà diventare una mezzala di livello in grado di fare bene entrambe le fasi ma in questo momento lo vedo più sull'esterno che in posizione centrale. Se diventasse un giocatore come Marchisio per la nazionale sarebbe una manna dal cielo IMHO


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Novembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Per adesso lo ritengo un buon giocatore con qualche margine di crescita ma non così clamoroso, a differenza di Verratti che ha un potenziale decisamente elevato.
> A centrocampo non mi entusiasma, magari negli anni potrà diventare una mezzala di livello in grado di fare bene entrambe le fasi ma in questo momento lo vedo più sull'esterno che in posizione centrale. Se diventasse un giocatore come Marchisio per la nazionale sarebbe una manna dal cielo IMHO



No vabbé, è chiaro che Verratti sia di un altro pianeta, ma ha anche altre caratteristiche.
Secondo me invece sa far bene tutto e in prospettiva lo reputo più forte di Marchisio (un altro che apprezzo)


----------



## tifosa asRoma (27 Novembre 2014)

la sua forza è la grande disciplina tattica, riesce a interpretare bene ogni ruolo abbinando buona tecnica e grande generosità atletica ,è veramente un jolly e inoltre è un ragazzo molto posato e tranquillo mai un grattacapo o una polemica ,quest'estate Montella lo voleva a Firenze ma Garcia ha messo il veto sulla sua cessione e in tutto ciò guadagna 600.000 euro netti all'anno.


----------



## Hammer (8 Dicembre 2014)

Sabato ha indossato per la prima volta la fascia. Che sia lui il vero "Capitan Futuro" e non De Rossi?


----------



## Penny.wise (8 Dicembre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Sabato ha indossato per la prima volta la fascia. Che sia lui il vero "Capitan Futuro" e non De Rossi?



De Rossi, anagraficamente, ormai più che futuro è già passato 
purtroppo per lui, nonostante il nomignolo, è venuto fuori in un'epoca ancora troppo dominata da Totti..il Capitano ancora gioca e segna, Florenzi essendo giovane è più fortunato perchè nel pieno della sua maturità si suppone che Totti avrà appeso gli scarpini..poi De Rossi, a livello di continuità e buone annate, non ha mai raggiunto i livelli di Totti, quindi il problema dell'eredità neanche si pone


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Dicembre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Sabato ha indossato per la prima volta la fascia. Che sia lui il vero "Capitan Futuro" e non De Rossi?



Già! Sarà lui!!!


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Maggio 2015)

AMO questo giocatore.
Prendetemi per pazzo, ma a mio avviso lui è il giocatore più forte della Roma.


----------



## Hammer (3 Maggio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> AMO questo giocatore.
> Prendetemi per pazzo, ma a mio avviso lui è il giocatore più forte della Roma.



Stravedo. Gioca ovunque, si sbatte sempre, è una sorta di Bonaventura potenziato. Da Nazionale subito


----------



## TheZio (3 Maggio 2015)

Questo lo schierai alla prima giornata del mio fantacalcio tre anni fa.. Era il suo esordio con l inter e allenava ancora zeman.. Fece gol.. Penso che siamo stati in due ad azzeccarlo titolare: io e Zeman...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Maggio 2015)

Lo andrei a prendere domani mattina. Lo amo


----------



## Lollo interista (4 Maggio 2015)

_Bello de nonna (cit.)_


----------



## prebozzio (4 Maggio 2015)

Mi piace ricordarlo così








TheZio ha scritto:


> Questo lo schierai alla prima giornata del mio fantacalcio tre anni fa.. Era il suo esordio con l inter e allenava ancora zeman.. Fece gol.. Penso che siamo stati in due ad azzeccarlo titolare: io e Zeman...


Tu e tutti i tifosi del Crotone


----------



## Marilson (4 Maggio 2015)

gol fantastico ieri


----------



## Shevchenko (4 Maggio 2015)

Lo adoro.A parte questo,nel momento più difficile della Roma è stato quello che ha tirato fuori le palle.Più dei vari Totti e De Rossi.
Tanta stima!


----------



## Renegade (4 Maggio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Lo adoro.A parte questo,nel momento più difficile della Roma è stato quello che ha tirato fuori le palle.Più dei vari Totti e De Rossi.
> Tanta stima!



Sì. Poi praticamente puoi schierarlo ovunque, come Bonaventura. E a dispetto di ciò che si dice, ha anche molta tecnica. Però ragazzi, uno che al 93esimo si fa tutto il campo in quel modo... Non è umano. La resistenza e l'atletismo sono le sue doti migliori. Ha pure personalità. Credo sarà il prossimo capitano della Roma.


----------



## Snake (4 Maggio 2015)

potrebbe diventare uno dei migliori terzini al mondo


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Maggio 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Questo lo schierai alla prima giornata del mio fantacalcio tre anni fa.. Era il suo esordio con l inter e allenava ancora zeman.. Fece gol.. Penso che siamo stati in due ad azzeccarlo titolare: io e Zeman...





prebozzio ha scritto:


> Tu e tutti i tifosi del Crotone



Esatto 
Anch'io ho Florenzi al fantacalcio da 3 anni.


----------



## Jino (5 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> potrebbe diventare uno dei migliori terzini al mondo



Deve crescere tantissimo nel difendere, commette ad oggi errori piuttosto basilari del ruolo, nei grandi match risulta imbarazzante


----------



## Jaqen (6 Maggio 2015)

Dovrebbe specializzarsi in un ruolo ben definito: difensore, centrocampista o attaccante. E secondo me se trovasse sicurezza anche nei grandi match diventerebbe un gran difensore


----------



## juventino (17 Settembre 2015)

Aldilà del gol ieri sera, questo sta diventando davvero un signor giocatore.


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Settembre 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Giocatore a mio avviso estremamente sottovalutato. Sarà forse che io stravedo per lui da quando ha giocato in prestito al Crotone  La Roma ha un grande centrocampo, probabilmente il più forte in Italia. Si parla sempre, giustamente eh, di Pjanic, De Rossi e Strootman, quasi mai di Florenzi, che quest'anno sta giocando quasi sempre come esterno d'attacco. 4 gol e un assist fino ad ora.
> Non eccelle in niente, eppure sa far bene tutto. E' un centrocampista completo che sembra abbia 650 polmoni. Dall'inizio di quest'anno sembra proprio che sia l'anno della sua definitiva consacrazione. Anche ieri contro il Chievo, date anche le assenze di Totti e Gervinho, non appena è entrato in campo, ha cambiato la partita e ha fornito l'assist per Borriello che ha deciso la partita. Avercene di giocatori come Florenzi. Se continua così, Prandelli non solo dovrebbe portarlo in Brasile ma dovrebbe metterlo sempre in campo ai Mondiali, IMHO.



Non mi piace autocitarmi, ma a distanza di 2 anni da quando ho aperto questo topic ribadisco con convinzione quanto sia sottovalutato.
Un giocatore con le caratteristiche di Florenzi farebbe la fortuna di ogni allenatore.
Si parla tanto di Pjanic e Nainggolan, ma alla fine ogni anno Alessandro è il giocatore più utilizzato della Roma.
Sa fare il terzino, sa fare la mezzala, sa fare l'esterno d'attacco. Corre per 10, dà sempre l'anima e ha anche una discreta qualità per quanto sia un giocatore di corsa e quantità. In più, ha il vizio del gol e non è nuovo a gol spettacolari, anche se non come quello di ieri sera.
Mi sono alzato e ho applaudito uno dei gol più belli che abbia visto, assolutamente cercato.
Per quanto mi riguarda, mi sento di considerarlo quasi un campione nel suo ruolo e sarebbe SCANDALOSO se non venisse schierato tra i titolari all'Europeo in Francia. Conte, do you understand?  A centrocampo si gioca con Florenzi, Marchisio e Verratti e passa la paura


----------



## juventino (17 Settembre 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non mi piace autocitarmi, ma a distanza di 2 anni da quando ho aperto questo topic ribadisco con convinzione quanto sia sottovalutato.
> Un giocatore con le caratteristiche di Florenzi farebbe la fortuna di ogni allenatore.
> Si parla tanto di Pjanic e Nainggolan, ma alla fine ogni anno Alessandro è il giocatore più utilizzato della Roma.
> Sa fare il terzino, sa fare la mezzala, sa fare l'esterno d'attacco. Corre per 10, dà sempre l'anima e ha anche una discreta qualità per quanto sia un giocatore di corsa e quantità. In più, ha il vizio del gol e non è nuovo a gol spettacolari, anche se non come quello di ieri sera.
> ...



La cosa veramente assurda è che la stampa non se lo fila di striscio. Cioè ci sono stati articoli e articoli su cessi clamorosi come Soriano e Bertolacci che hanno spacciato per grandi promesse, ma MAI una volta che si parli di Florenzi, pazzesco.


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Settembre 2015)

*Bello de nonna*


----------



## DannySa (17 Settembre 2015)

Florenzi può essere il Perrotta della situazione, è un giocatore italiano atipico, corre e corre tantissimo e nel calcio d'oggi chi sa fare più ruoli, ha corsa, difficilmente passa inosservato.
A quante partite sta? sono già 2 gol e gioca terzino, tanta roba.


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Settembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> La cosa veramente assurda è che la stampa non se lo fila di striscio. Cioè ci sono stati articoli e articoli su cessi clamorosi come Soriano e Bertolacci che hanno spacciato per grandi promesse, ma MAI una volta che si parli di Florenzi, pazzesco.


Esatto. E Florenzi a differenza loro non è più una promessa, ormai è una realtà, visto che è il terzo campionato che gioca con continuità e regolarità. Viene, erroneamente a mio avviso, considerato solamente un "operaio", ma anche dal punto di vista qualitativo davanti a sé in Italia ha solamente Verratti e Marchisio (escludo Pirlo perché ha 121321 anni per gamba e mi auguro che Conte non lo porti in Francia, anche se purtroppo credo che lo porterà).
Se Bertolacci vale 20/25 milioni, Florenzi ha un valore inestimabile.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (17 Settembre 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non mi piace autocitarmi, ma a distanza di 2 anni da quando ho aperto questo topic ribadisco con convinzione quanto sia sottovalutato.
> Un giocatore con le caratteristiche di Florenzi farebbe la fortuna di ogni allenatore.
> Si parla tanto di Pjanic e Nainggolan, ma alla fine ogni anno Alessandro è il giocatore più utilizzato della Roma.
> Sa fare il terzino, sa fare la mezzala, sa fare l'esterno d'attacco. Corre per 10, dà sempre l'anima e ha anche una discreta qualità per quanto sia un giocatore di corsa e quantità. In più, ha il vizio del gol e non è nuovo a gol spettacolari, anche se non come quello di ieri sera.
> ...



Florenzi ormai giocherà sempre terzino destro, il suo ruolo è questo ora , certo in nazionale potrebbe giocare a centrocampo ruolo in cui è nato, ma anche sentendo parlare lui è contentissimo di giocare terzino e io all'europeo metterei darmian a sinistra (adattato ma ci sa giocare ) e florenzi a destra anziché giocare con darmian a destra e dover sopportare gente tipo Pasqual a sinistra.


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Florenzi ormai giocherà sempre terzino destro, il suo ruolo è questo ora , certo in nazionale potrebbe giocare a centrocampo ruolo in cui è nato, ma anche sentendo parlare lui è contentissimo di giocare terzino e io all'europeo metterei darmian a sinistra (adattato ma ci sa giocare ) e florenzi a destra anziché giocare con darmian a destra e dover sopportare gente tipo Pasqual a sinistra.


Io però in Nazionale preferirei vedere Florenzi a centrocampo (Parolo può essere una buona riserva), anche se lui sa giocare bene ovunque. In difesa Darmian a sinistra sarebbe comunque adattato e renderebbe molto meno che a destra, per cui secondo me in difesa, se stanno bene, possono anche giocare Darmian e De Sciglio (se si riprende come sembra dimostrare finora). Poi bisogna vedere quanto può migliorare anche da terzino: magari abbiamo trovato il nuovo Zambrotta (magari). In proiezione offensiva è sicuramente il miglior terzino italiano, difensivamente sta migliorando non poco. In conclusione, per me deve giocare sempre, da terzino o come mezzala non mi interessa


----------



## Mou (17 Settembre 2015)

Grande giocatore, inutile dire che lo vorrei alla Juventus.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (17 Settembre 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Io però in Nazionale preferirei vedere Florenzi a centrocampo (Parolo può essere una buona riserva), anche se lui sa giocare bene ovunque. In difesa Darmian a sinistra sarebbe comunque adattato e renderebbe molto meno che a destra, per cui secondo me in difesa, se stanno bene, possono anche giocare Darmian e De Sciglio (se si riprende come sembra dimostrare finora). Poi bisogna vedere quanto può migliorare anche da terzino: magari abbiamo trovato il nuovo Zambrotta (magari). In proiezione offensiva è sicuramente il miglior terzino italiano, difensivamente sta migliorando non poco. In conclusione, per me deve giocare sempre, da terzino o come mezzala non mi interessa



De Sciglio se si riprende è una buona soluzione a sx però lo vedo un po privo di personalità ma sicuramente è meglio di Pasqual 
Garcia ha deciso a marzo di far diventare terzino florenzi e in questi 6 mesi è migliorato in fase difensiva in maniera pazzesca , so che ha lavorato tutta l'estate con l'aiuto di Balzaretti per capire bene i movimenti in fase difensiva ed essendo un ragazzo intelligente e molto volitivo ha ottenuto grandi risultati. Con la nazionale più mediocre della storia sarebbe un delitto tenerlo fuori, sono d'accordo con te in qualsiasi ruolo.


----------



## MissRossonera (17 Settembre 2015)

Per me in nazionale Conte può schierarlo dove vuole, purché lo faccia giocare. Questo ragazzo ha un grande talento, a me piace da molto e concordo con chi non si spiega perché è sempre stato sottovalutato. Ad averlo, al Milan, uno come bello de nonna.


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Grande giocatore, inutile dire che lo vorrei alla Juventus.



A RM sono certi che la juve abbia offerto in estate poco più di un ventello per averlo


----------



## vota DC (17 Settembre 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non mi piace autocitarmi, ma a distanza di 2 anni da quando ho aperto questo topic ribadisco con convinzione quanto sia sottovalutato.



Ma anche sottopagato, neanche centomila aveva quando era solo un giovane talentuoso.


----------



## Mou (17 Settembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> A RM sono certi che la juve abbia offerto in estate poco più di un ventello per averlo



A noi in particolare non lo vendono nemmeno per 50 milioni.


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Settembre 2015)

Non è un fenomeno , ma ha una bella tecnica di base, unità alla sua enorme volontà e cuore che mette quando gioca , ne fanno un gran calciatore, oltre che uno dei miei preferiti ad oggi


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Settembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> A noi in particolare non lo vendono nemmeno per 50 milioni.



100 milioni, più Morata , Pogba e Alex Sandro, e ve lo prestiamo  
P.s scherzo


----------



## The Ripper (17 Settembre 2015)

lo amo
il mio pupillo


----------



## Ma che ooh (17 Settembre 2015)

.


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Settembre 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma anche sottopagato, neanche centomila aveva quando era solo un giovane talentuoso.



Anche adesso viene sfruttato. E' in stage aggratis, tira a fine mese grazie alle paghette di nonna che gli ha promesso 50 € per ogni gol


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Settembre 2015)

Meglio per i Romanisti che non se lo filano ahah
Un altra mia scoperta questo giocatore.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Settembre 2015)

Deve iniziare a giocare stabilmente da mezz'ala, è il ruolo più adatto a lui, potrebbe diventare un Nainggolan italiano.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (17 Settembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Deve iniziare a giocare stabilmente da mezz'ala, è il ruolo più adatto a lui, potrebbe diventare un Nainggolan italiano.



A roma giocherà solo da terzino destro , la mezz'ala praticamente l'ha fatta con Zeman qualche volta ma ora sono 3 anni che non la fa più


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Settembre 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> A roma giocherà solo da terzino destro , la mezz'ala praticamente l'ha fatta con Zeman qualche volta ma ora sono 3 anni che non la fa più


Lo so, infatti è un mio auspicio.


----------

